# Worst opening weekend ever



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

Went in a store to buy my boys some games to play at the deer lease. Only for my bow, Binos gone & door ripped up.i hate thieves


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

**** hate to hear that. What kind of truck?

TH


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Do you have a back up bow


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Another reason not to buy your kids video games. Especially when you are going to the lease.


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

Whered it happen at?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

10ERBETTER said:


> Another reason not to buy your kids video games. Especially when you are going to the lease.


Yeah because the games stole his stuff....


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*Kids Never Learn*



berto said:


> Yeah because the games stole his stuff....


What would you kids have done if Nintendo had never been invented?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

That stinks. I hate freaking thieves.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing like bashing a guy while he's down. Well done.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

10ERBETTER said:


> What would you kids have done if Nintendo had never been invented?


Nothing like bashing a guy while he's down. Well done.


----------

